# Australian Reptiles Thermostats



## NSavage (May 4, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these? I'm looking to buy a new thermostat soon and had settled on a habistat until I saw these, now I want some more info about them.....

Also I am of the understanding that the Habistat switching thermostats are very accurate but just how accurate are they? Does anyone know how much the temerature fluctuates during the switching process?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Lewy (May 4, 2009)

Totally recommend the Australian Reptiles Thermostat. We just bought the ATC-210 yesterday and cant believe how good it is. Very accurate and easy to use and digital - a big plus. It also tells the actual temp in the enclosure rather than just telling what temp you have set it to get to. Also if you want to run a UV light or just a different set of enclosure temps off it it has a second plug that runs off a timer. The first plug also runs off a timer (if you want). We got it to run a night / day cooling temp set up for our breeders. And it has an over / under temp alarm in case things go wrong. We have found over the last 24 hours it has kept the temp easily within 1.0'C of what we set it too (more like 0.1 actually!).


----------



## NSavage (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Lewy, is that the first one you've used? What sort of warranty does it come with?

Has anyone else been using these?


----------



## fuegan13 (May 4, 2009)

my brother in law has the digital one that lewy described... and he loves it ... i just got the model below which isnt digital but is just as accurate.... havent had any issues with mine


----------



## Lewy (May 4, 2009)

Yer not to sure about warranty Ill have to have a looksy 

But If you get it you will not be disappointed its just brilliant

Lewy


----------



## NSavage (May 4, 2009)

How long have they been available? My only concern is in regards to reliability. My understanding is that the Habistats are very reliable.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Totally recommend the Australian Reptiles Thermostat. We just bought the ATC-210 yesterday and cant believe how good it is. Very accurate and easy to use and digital - a big plus. It also tells the actual temp in the enclosure rather than just telling what temp you have set it to get to. Also if you want to run a UV light or just a different set of enclosure temps off it it has a second plug that runs off a timer. The first plug also runs off a timer (if you want). We got it to run a night / day cooling temp set up for our breeders. And it has an over / under temp alarm in case things go wrong. We have found over the last 24 hours it has kept the temp easily within 1.0'C of what we set it too (more like 0.1 actually!).




I was looking at the one and thought it'd be an awesome thing just to make sure it's on the temperature. Just a bit expensive, how much was yours?

And to the savage. I was looking between the one you mentioned and the ministat100. I thinkt he ministat100 is a good little thing but you kinda have to trust in it that it's getting to the right temperature...Rather than knowing like with the ATC one.


----------



## Lewy (May 4, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> I was looking at the one and thought it'd be an awesome thing just to make sure it's on the temperature. Just a bit expensive, how much was yours?
> 
> And to the savage. I was looking between the one you mentioned and the ministat100. I thinkt he ministat100 is a good little thing but you kinda have to trust in it that it's getting to the right temperature...Rather than knowing like with the ATC one.


 

Well mine was $185 but to me prise is no object when it comes to my reptile's. I have found it for 150 on another online shop 

I payed $166 for the B1 and its a good unit but its got nothing on the ATC-210

Lewy


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

That's what I always think, but I trust in what I have.

Mind giving a link for that $150 one you found?

(sorry to steal the thread)

But to answer another question...the variance of temp on the ministat, I measures with the digital thermometer in my glass encloser was about 2degrees off, you'd probably get a better response in a wood enclosure though.


----------



## Lewy (May 4, 2009)

http://singoreptiles.com/Pricelist.pdf


http://contactus.singoreptiles.com/


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 5, 2009)

lewy, are they the dimming stats? and are they are probe stat?


----------



## Lewy (May 5, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> lewy, are they the dimming stats? and are they are probe stat?


 

Yes they are a dimming and they also have a timer and can be both run at the same time as it has 2 power outs so you can have a light turn on in the morning and turn off at night and also have the temperature drop at night and rise in morning all at the same time 

It is simply the best thermostat I have ever come across for reptiles

Lewy


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 5, 2009)

animal attraction have them on their website for $125 basic dimming and about $170 for day/night version.


----------



## akabacchus (Aug 6, 2009)

*Thermostats*

jazinvertebrates.net also have them for $170.00. Brisbane based guy. I have one on its way and can't wait.


----------



## akabacchus (Aug 6, 2009)

They are actually $159.00


----------



## dee4 (Aug 6, 2009)

akabacchus said:


> They are actually $159.00



+GST if your getting technical..

Great thermostats.


----------



## bigi (Aug 6, 2009)

yes there are others to consider,
i cannot comment on the Habistat as i havent used one, COST $160.00
i have used a Microclimate and mine malfunctioned after 13 months, couldnt believe it, 1 month out of warranty, oh well thems the breaks, many people use them and love them. I dont like the fact that they constantly beep if the temps are not rising or lowering fast enough over day/night temps, it absolutely drive me crazy, you are also resticted to the night eye which can be adjusted but is influenced by lights. COST $130.00
i also have a Reptisatat 5000, i find this model better than Microclimate because it has digital temperature readouts and you can programme them more precisely due to the digital display, however these also constantly beep with day/night temps, driving me even more insane. you are also resticted to the night eye but is influenced by lights, its a good *thermostat*. COST $170.00
I also have the new Australian Reptiles dimming *thermostat*, this has digital readout, day/night temps, day/night light control and 2 different timings. What i like about this model is that you can turn the damn beeps off and temps and lights are controlled by an inbuilt 24hr timer COST $170.00

So my preferred *thermostat* at present is the Aus Reptiles at $170.00
Remember if you get a pulse *thermostat*, it is limited to the different heating mechanisms such as cable, matts, globes ceramics etc, where as dimming controllers are suitable for most types of heat emmiters.
This is important if you are wanting to change over to the other emitters or use it for other types of herps. 
I HAVE SINCE PURCHASE MY SECOND AUST REPTILES THERMOSTAT


----------



## neo1530 (Aug 19, 2009)

dee4 said:


> +GST if your getting technical..
> 
> Great thermostats.


 thats including GST


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 19, 2009)

I use them , great stats .


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2009)

never heard of them, but im interested now. i usually run my stats on a timer anyway so they have heat during the day and none at night during the winter months. Q, can the inbuilt timer be used on the actually thermostat or is it inbuilt so you can plug in other lights, ie the stat is a day night with a sensor and the timer is used for the UV say.


----------



## cris (Aug 19, 2009)

I have 2 of the basic ones, they work well and are well suited to incubators or regulating basking temperatures for lizards as they go up to 50C.


----------



## MrThumper (Aug 19, 2009)

Contact NEO1530. He is an awesome guy to deal with and a wealth of knowledge. I bought the ATC-210 from him last week and altho I havent got it in use yet....it seems to be an awesome bit of gear


----------



## bongie555 (Aug 19, 2009)

MrThumper said:


> Contact NEO1530. He is an awesome guy to deal with and a wealth of knowledge. I bought the ATC-210 from him last week and altho I havent got it in use yet....it seems to be an awesome bit of gear


 
yep..neo1530 is the man (jason). he is also jazinvertebrates.net and at $159 is the cheapest and he knows the product inside out and provides great support..


----------



## tonesanlainie (Sep 15, 2009)

Is this teh same one?

ATC-210 Day & Night Dimming Thermostat - eBay Other Supplies, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home. (end time 20-Sep-09 08:40:35 AEST)

Cheers


----------



## Lewy (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok I need to say somthing PLEASE DO NOT BUY THIS THERMOSTAT It is bad I was very wrong I have now gone through 2 of them the first one nearly cooked my snakes and the replacement doesn't dim off and flashes and caries on.. Also a mate "bajamatt" has one and he to is sick of it flickering and carrying on to
Im Just sticking to the good old trust worthy Microclimate that have NEVER let me down and I have heaps of them all over my house lol

Lewy


----------

